# Working in Seminary



## Hamalas (Aug 22, 2016)

I just posted this question on Facebook but I thought it worth asking here as well - for those of you who have been to (or are currently in) seminary: how many hours a week were you able to work during the school year?


----------



## TheCalvinist (Aug 22, 2016)

Hamalas said:


> I just posted this question on Facebook but I thought it worth asking here as well - for those of you who have been to (or are currently in) seminary: how many hours a week were you able to work during the school year?



Well it depends on the course load but I've done in different ways in my three years:

Year#1: I worked full-time 40-45 hours a week+ 2 hours of commuting per day, and I was able (barely) to manage 2 seminary classes each quarter.
Year#2: I worked part-time 20 hours a week, and was able to manage a full-time course load 15 credits per quarter.
Year#3: I did not work, but we had our first baby, and I watched her about 20-30 hours a week, and managed 15 credits per quarter, this was the hardest year.

Moral of the story, going through seminary is a lot of work, and hardest when you have children. That being said I've heard of guys working full-time, taking 15 credits per quarter, with 5 kids. I have no idea how anyone pulls this off, obviously by the grace of God.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Aug 22, 2016)

My pastor says the husband is called to be the provider, and being in seminary doesn't exclude that. The obligation is still there according to him, so however much work it takes to provide for the family is what would be necessary I suppose.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 22, 2016)

I remember the following:

Working in lunchroom for 1 hour/day (Mon-Friday) = free food
Working in Library 7-10 hours/week 
I worked from sunup to sundown all day saturday cutting trees
I interned at my church which consisted of a bible study on Tuesdays 1-2 hours, plus most Lord's Day teaching, preparation during week.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 22, 2016)

My seminary days would be considered nontraditional at best, but I worked full-time for most of those years. My first 1.5 years, while at NOBTS's Pensacola Extention Center, I worked as a youth minister and substitute teacher; then I began teaching school and serving as campus minister full-time before transferring to SBTS. In the NOBTS semesters, I'd usually take 1-2 classes per term. I went full-time on campus at SBTS from 2006-2008 to complete my MA, and during that time I worked 30-40 hrs/wk and also served as interim pastor to a small church about 45 minutes away from the campus (in 2007). Then I began pastoring full-time and worked toward my MDiv online, which meant 1 class per semester.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 22, 2016)

I didn't work (non-academic!) at all in my first year of seminary, it was just too intense. However, in my second to fourth years I was usually able to work at least 5-10 hours part-time. That involved teaching catechism classes at a neighbouring church and also working at a fast-food place beginning with the letter 'M.' In my final year of seminary, I also preached just about every Sunday, but I'm not including that. 

Obviously I wasn't making enough to support my family. How did we make it? During my first year, my wife was working -- after that, she got pregnant with our first-born. Second to fourth years we survived on help from family, student loans, and support from the church.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 22, 2016)

In the end, it depends on
1. Your abilities--spiritual and intellectual--and the level of preparation that you bring to the table.
2. The demands of the institution--some schools are just harder than others.


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen, it's instructive and insightful to hear your stories. 

Anyone else care to share?


----------



## mhseal (Aug 25, 2016)

I worked full-time from my first semester of seminary all the way through. Most of that was as a 3rd shift janitor. While it was very hard, and made me an ultra part-time student, what was worse was that PRTS wouldn't schedule a systematics class before the afternoon the whole time I was there. As a systematic theology major, that was excruciating.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Aug 25, 2016)

In the first semester, I worked in a call center 15 hours a week taking 12 credits on campus. Then I worked in landscaping for a while at about the same number of hours but with 15 credit hours. Then I finally worked for a while on Thursday and Friday for a ministry. I'd cram 15-30 hours into two days.

After getting married, I worked full-time as a teacher and did classes online part-time. In the summers I would do about 10 credit hours to keep things moving. I finished my MA in three years total, one on campus and two online.


----------



## mjmacvey (Aug 26, 2016)

A few thoughts:

1) As someone who advises seminary students, I typically recommend no more than 20 hours a week during the academic year (for FT students) due to the academic demands. I do realize, as others have mentioned, this is a situational/personal decision and should be based on an individuals academic abilities, time management skills, etc. 

2) Some of our students have been able to secure employment that allows them to study during down times while they are working. For example, those that work on campus in the library. There is also a local retirement community that hires students to do security in the evenings and overnight. 

3) Most seminaries do not have required summer courses (other than beginning language courses) which allows students seek full-time employment over the summer (June-Aug)to get ahead.

4) Paid internships (if your program requires one) are ideal, but they can be more difficult to secure. 

5) Personally, I did not work during my first year of seminary and worked 15-20 hours during the second year. I found my work to be helpful in that it forced me to be more disciplined and organized with my time.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 26, 2016)

I was able to go to seminary because of work study. Without that I would not have been able to pay the bills. So, not only Did I work full time at the school (RTS Maitland at the time when they had great teachers there, 1994), but I also had full time classes, with a full schedule. I also had a paid internship with a Presbyterian church for 2 years. So all around it was non-stop until I was done. But I planned to do it that way anyway. In Bible college, the previous 3 years or so, straight through, I loaded my coursework with everything from Hebrew and Greek to everything I could handle, while at the same time was a night watchman for the campus. So, I somewhat got used to a hectic schedule, little sleep, with no breaks, no summers off, no nothing, until I as done. I realize not everyone has the opportunity to do that, or may not be physically able to do that, but I was fairly certain I could handle it and get used to it. I wasn't married until my last year of college, so the added blessing of a wife wasn't in full force until seminary. My wife and I were married, one week later we were at the seminary, and the week thereafter, we moved into an apartment by the campus. Off and running.

But I enjoyed that time as jam packed as it was.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 27, 2016)

I worked on average 20-30 hours a week as an RN all the way through seminary and finished in 3.5 years. I also had scholarship help from our church and seminary (RTS Jackson). I had a part-time internship during one year. During the summers I worked full time as an RN, often overtime. It was hard but I was younger then. I don't think I could do it today. It was also hard on the family, but at least my wife never had to work outside the home, all the bills were paid, and we left seminary debt free.


----------

